# Laser stapedectomy



## hankweiss (Sep 11, 2014)

I am looking for any information on the procedure code for a laser stapedectomy. Is reporting code 69660 for a stapedectomy or a laser stapedectomy correct or is there a different code for each?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Sep 12, 2014)

69660 would apply to both a traditional stapedectomy and a laser stapedectomy.


----------

